# Weitwurfsystem????



## Mefospezialist (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Brandungsangler,

mich würde mal Interressieren mit welchem System ihr eure besten Wurfweiten erzielt.

Bin gespannt was rauskommt. :m


----------



## Pilkman (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Weitwurfsystem????*

Hallo,

bin zwar nicht der Superweitwerfer, aber am besten fliegen bei mir 1-Haken-Systeme mit nach unten direkt über dem Blei geclipter Mundschnur. Sparsamer Perleneinsatz, maximal 2 Wattwürmer.


----------



## meckpomm (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Weitwurfsystem????*

Moinsen

Also so genau hab ich das noch nie untersucht. aber auf alle Fälle komme ich mit Einzelhaken-Montage spürbar weiter als mit Doppelhaken. Perlen, besonders große bedeuten immer Luftwiderstand, deshalb so wenig wie möglich Klimbim wenns weit rausgehen soll. Theoretisch dürfte es am besten sein, wenn der Haken möglich weit nach untergeklippt ist, also quasi im Windschatten des Bleis fliegt.
Bleigewichte sind vom Wurfstil, Rute, Wetter etc. abhängig, in der Regel komm ich mit 175gramm am weitesten.

MfG Rene


----------



## Koschi (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Weitwurfsystem????*

1-Hakenmontage, Cascade-System, Breakaway-Blei (kein Windshield oder sonstigen Zappel....!), gedrehte Schnur und gedrehte Schlagschnur.

Mehr und weiter geht nicht (bei mir).


----------



## meckpomm (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Weitwurfsystem????*

Ach ne Markus...

Da warst du doch schneller... 
Was machst du denn morgen abend? Kommst du mit an den Strand?

Mfg Rene


----------



## Pilkman (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Weitwurfsystem????*



meckpomm schrieb:


> ... was machst du denn morgen abend? Kommst du mit an den Strand? ...



Sorry für Offtopic...

... aber njet, die Karpfen rufen ... außerdem sind mir die Dorsche in der Brandung noch etwas klein.


----------



## friggler (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Weitwurfsystem????*

Am weitesten werfe Ich mit einer 1-Haken Liftmontage. 
 Diese sollte möglichst kurz (ges. ca. 40 cm im geklippten Zustand, d.h. Mundschnur= ca. 30cm) sein. Der Haken geklippt mit Genieclip oder direkt am Blei z.B. Geminiblei.
 Wenn es vor allem um die Weite geht muss man auch auf Schmuck verzichten.
 Mit der Montage komm Ich bei Windstille auf bis zu 163 m (gemessen).

 Allerdings verwende Ich diese Montage nur selten, meist nehme Ich eine 2 Haken Montage so ähnlich wie die von Meeresangler Schwerin (findest Du auf seiner HP
http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/geraete-tipps/brandungsmontagen2/montagen2.htm) oder die von Marcel  mit Cascadewirbel.

 Einen super Überblick über versch. Montagen mit Anleitung zum nachknüpfen findest Du auf:
http://www.gemini-tackle.co.uk/rigs.html
 einfach das Rig für das Du dich interessierst anklicken ;-)

 Gruss
 Andreas


----------



## Mefospezialist (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Weitwurfsystem????*

Ich danke für die Antworten.

Na das hört sich doch gut an. Also es fischt fast jeder ein anderes System, was ich mir aber schon fast gedacht habe. 
Ich werfe am weitesten mit den Lift und Nachläufersystemen von Pro-Tack, die ich allerdings alle ein wenig schlichter gemacht habe.
Auf meinen Mundschnüren sitzt noch noch eine Paliette mit Stopper, keine Perle mehr.
Ich fische fast nie mit Perlen dafür aber mit 3 Wattwürmern pro Hook 

Ich fange damit meine Fische und bin zufrieden.

Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist ist die Tatsache das ich seit ich ohne Perlen fische weiter werfe. Ich hätte nie gedacht das eine kleine Perle so viel ausmacht! Allerdings bei 3 Würmern pro Haken ist es wieder die selbe weite. Egal


----------



## Der Goldaal (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Weitwurfsystem????*

#c #c Also mich interessiert es echt mal wie man 163m werfen kann. Bei mir ist 130m absolutes Ende. Wurfgewicht zwischen 150g und 180g ist aber wurscht weite bleibt gleich. Am Material sollte es auch nicht liegen (Rute Shimano Technium, Rolle Schimano Ultegra XT mit Schlagschnur 0,28 auf 0,50mm). Das Blei lege ich auf den Boden ab, wobei die Länge ca. 2/3 der Angellänge ist, und dann gib Feuer, ab wie gesagt es ist kein weiterkommen in Sicht. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch ein paar Tips.
CU    :c


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Weitwurfsystem????*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> #c #c Also mich interessiert es echt mal wie man 163m werfen kann. Bei mir ist 130m absolutes Ende. Wurfgewicht zwischen 150g und 180g ist aber wurscht weite bleibt gleich. Am Material sollte es auch nicht liegen (Rute Shimano Technium, Rolle Schimano Ultegra XT mit Schlagschnur 0,28 auf 0,50mm). Das Blei lege ich auf den Boden ab, wobei die Länge ca. 2/3 der Angellänge ist, und dann gib Feuer, ab wie gesagt es ist kein weiterkommen in Sicht. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch ein paar Tips.
> CU :c


 
Da kann ich Dir nur raten, stell Dich neben jemanden, der weiter wirft an den Strand. Vieleicht kannst Du dir da was abschauen. Wenn es nicht am Gerät liegt, dann bleibt nur noch die Technik, die musst Du dann halt verfeinern.

Ein Tipp, der anderen auch schon geholfen hat:
Stelle die leichten ruten und guten Rollen mal in die Ecke. Dann versuch mal irgend einen 20 - 30 Jahre alten "Brandungsbesen" und eine alte "Monsterrolle" zu ergattern. Mit diesem schweren Gerät kannst Du dann üben gehen. Wenn Du damit vernünftige Weiten hinbekommst, dann wirst Du dich wundern, was so alles mit dem modernen gerät geht.


----------



## Micky (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Weitwurfsystem????*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> #c #c Also mich interessiert es echt mal wie man 163m werfen kann. Bei mir ist 130m absolutes Ende. Wurfgewicht zwischen 150g und 180g ist aber wurscht weite bleibt gleich. Am Material sollte es auch nicht liegen (Rute Shimano Technium, Rolle Schimano Ultegra XT mit Schlagschnur 0,28 auf 0,50mm). Das Blei lege ich auf den Boden ab, wobei die Länge ca. 2/3 der Angellänge ist, und dann gib Feuer, ab wie gesagt es ist kein weiterkommen in Sicht. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch ein paar Tips.
> CU :c



ÜBEN, ÜBEN und nochmal ÜBEN!

Und wie auch vorher schon geschrieben: Schau mal erfahreneren Brandungsanglern über die Schulter, dazu einfach mal bei nem Brandungsevent den Profis über die Schulter gucken.

Wenn ich an MEINE ersten Wurfversuche denke...MUHAHAA |uhoh: , Gefühlte 80 Meter, tatsächliche 50 Meter. Erst mit der Zeit und dem 02/2005 stattgefundenen Surfcasting in Lippe, dem zuschauen bei anderen (Marcel, Agalatze, Volker Claus & Co.) hab ich meinen Wurfstil geändert, auch mal andere Schnüre probiert (Fireline anstelle von monofiler) und nachdem ich dann auch noch zusätzlich meine Finger getaped habe, flogen die Bleie plötzlich so um 150 Meter. Mit ner 1-Haken-Montage konnte ich dann vor rund 2 Wochen (Protack Event) das Erste mal so weit werfen, dass ich deutlich die Unterfüllschnur unter meiner Fireline sehen konnte.:q :q :q


----------



## friggler (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Weitwurfsystem????*

Hallo Goldaal

Den Tip von Dorschgreifer finde Ich sehr gut. Damit optimierst Du den Bewegungsablauf.
Ich bekomme diese Weite mit 120-145g Bleien (Shimano Beastmaster/Zebco HC 7004/ 0,20er Fireline Kombination) zustande, bei leichteren oder schwereren Bleien wird es bei mir auch weniger. Mit meiner Zebco WC II sind 160g optimal, aber da haue Ich öfter mal die 0,20er Fl durch (Ich verwende keine Schlagschnur). 

Ich denke die Wurftechnik macht den grössten Anteil an der erzielten Weite, es gibt aber noch einige ander Faktoren.

Ich habe vor kurzem einige Test und Übungstage eingelegt hier meine persönlichen Ergebnisse:
Die Schnur hat einen sehr grossen Einfluss. Der Unterschied betrug (gleiche Rute/Rolle nur immer die Schnur gewechselt) bis zu 30 Meter.
Das Zusammenspiel Rute/Rolle machte bei mir bis zu 20 Meter aus. Hierbei geht es nicht nur um Qualität sondern um die Kopfgrösse der Rolle. Da scheint es für jede Rute eine unterschiedliche Optimalgrösse zu geben. 
Eine wie Ich finde interessante Beobachtung die Ich dazu gemacht habe: Beim Wurf entsteht bei der Schnur eine Art Stehwelle. Dies kann man wenn man seitlich draufschaut tw. sehr deutlich sehen. Diese Stehwelle ist abhängig von der Spulengrösse und der verwendeten Schnur.
Wenn diese Stehwelle beim Leitring einen Nullpunkt hat wird die Wurfweite besser, wenn dort die Amplitude gross ist verringert sich die Wurfweite. Ich schätze dass die dort entstehende Reibung doch einen derart grossen Einfluss hat. 
Wenn Ich die Rute gewechselt habe war nämlich diejenige Rolle mit der zuerst geringeren Weite auf einmal die bessere Wahl.

Für jede Rute gibt es bekannterweise ein optimales Wurfgewicht, aber wie es scheint hat auch jeder Werfer SEIN optimales Wurfgewicht. Ein Freund der eine gleiche Rute besitzt wirft immer mit ca. 180g und erzielt damit die beste Weite. Ich nehme 140-150g und habe damit die besten Ergebnisse...
Ach Ja... Ich verwende jetzt einen schnittfesten Kevlar-Handschuh zum Werfen. Seitdem Ich keine Angst um meinen Finger mehr habe wirft es sich wesentlich entspannter ;-)

Wenn Du jemanden hast mit dem Du Komponenten austauschen kannst und so deine Kombo testweise verändern kannst wäre das evtl. eine Möglichkeit?
Davon einmal abgesehen sind echte geworfene 130m eine Super Weite! Das war letztes Jahr auch in etwa meine Weite. Ich habe aber zum Aalangeln an der Elbe öfter mal meine  Brandungsrute(n) mitgenommen und viel geübt...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Koschi (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Weitwurfsystem????*

signed @friggler.

Ansonsten hat man ja nicht immer gleich noch ganz viel altes Geschirr stehen: nimm bei Deiner Rute doch mal ein 100g oder 120g - Blei. Die Rute und Rolle werfen damit immer noch sehr gut und der Wurfablauf wird - gerade bei mehrfachen Würfen - um einiges einfacher. Zum Training perfekt.

Und um ehrliche Vergleiche zu haben sollten letztlich alle entweder mit oder ohne beködertem Vorfach werfen.... z.B. sind 130m mit monofiler UND Vorfach beködert absolut wettkampftauglich. Erst Recht, wenn Du das einen ganzen Abend konstant wirfst! Wenn Du das nämlich kannst, wirst Du m.E. mit einem Cascade-Vorfach unbeködert, Fireline 0,12 mit gedrehter Schlagschnur und gut bespulter Rolle auch die 160m knacken. Bestimmt! #6


----------



## Der Goldaal (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Weitwurfsystem????*

Vielen Dank Jungs,

das sind ja enige gute Tips. Ich denke die Technik ist das wesentlichste bei der Sache. Also die 130m werfe ich immer nur solange ich nicht meinen Thermo Anzug an habe. Danach sinds dann um die 100. Obwohl das Ding bequem ist, kostet es mich weite. Aber ich werde mal einige tips probieren, vor allem den mit der Fireline.
Also vielen Dank ers einmal.#h


----------



## Waldi (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Weitwurfsystem????*

Was ist eine gedrehte Schnur bzw. gedrehte Schlagschnur?
Ich fische auch mit Fireline ohne oder auch mal mit Schlagschnur. Aber was ist denn gedreht daran?
Waldi


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Weitwurfsystem????*

@Waldi

die Fireline ist 'ne gedrehte Schnur #6 Im engsten Sinne ist diese nämlich nicht geflochten, sondern nur gedreht...


----------

